# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Как протестировать HDD?

## staroy

Привет.
Есть проблема с венчом.
Как и при помощи чего безболезнено протестить HDD на bad clusters и др.?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## RiC

Такой вот форум, посвящённый ремонту и тестированию жёстких дисков, там-же можно найти файловый архив с разнообразными утилитами, обратите внимание на "невзрачную" *MHDD*.
А просто потестить - chkdsk /f

----------


## Палыч

MHDD утилита мощная. Но! Обязательно перед использованием подробно изучите мануал. Ибо при неумелом использовании можно убить диск на аппаратном уровне.
Семь раз отмерь -- один раз отрежь.

----------


## Участковый

Рекомендую программу Victoria 3.4. Бесплатная, с русским интерфейсом, размер около 200 килобайт.
Описание с Softodrom.ru:
Программа для тестирования, диагностики и сервисного обслуживания IDE и Serial ATA винчестеров. Ориентирована на широкий круг пользователей ПК. 
Работает с накопителем на низком уровне (через порты контроллера) и благодаря встроенной операционной системе является полностью автономной. Основные возможности:
- Автодетект PCI ATA/SATA контроллеров по коду класса и поддержка 60-ти популярных моделей; 
- Вывод полной технической информации о жестком диске; 
- десяток тестов для проверки поверхности и "механики" диска; 
- Создание и запись образа диска; 
- Проверка памяти и интерфейса HDD; 
- Бенчмарк-функции; 
- Дефектоскоп поверхности; 
- Низкоуровневое форматирование HDD; 
- Обнаружение и cкрытие дефектов методом переназначения секторов из резерва (remap); 
- Посекторное копирование произвольной области HDD в файл, с пропуском дефектных участков (может быть полезно для спасения информации с поврежденного диска); 
- Управление акустическим шумом; 
- Управление парольной защитой; 
- Удобный SMART-монитор; 
- Возможность изменения объема HDD; 
- Просмотр информации о логических разделах через порты; 
- Возможность работы из-под DOS и Windows 9x/NT/XP; 
- Встроенный файловый менеджер; 
- Встроенная справочная система.

Сайт программы: hdd-911.com/
Подробный мануал на русском см. там же.

----------


## staroy

Весьма благодарен!

----------


## orvman

> поддержка 60-ти популярных моделей


 ??? 



> Низкоуровневое форматирование HDD


 А ну-ну.
А вообще, вспоминаю старый добрый DOS + Нортона. И горе-юзеров, которые запускали diskedit из любопытства и убивали свои диски....
Кстати, я вот что спросить хотел. Несколько не по теме, но многим пригодится...
Всем известно, что дискеты грохаются только в путь. Причин море, начиная от соринок и заканчивая китайскими дисководами, которые их и грохают. Во времена DOS дискеты были неотъемлемой частью, кто админил знает... Так вот. Если убита дрожка 0, где прописывается загрузчик, то, естественно, загрузиться с нее нельзя. Никакие нортоны и стандартные скандиски ее не восстанавливали. У меня была одна утилитка, которая все же в 90% восстанавливала это дело, но я не помню как она называется. Так вот. Вопрос. Может кто знает как все-таки можно восстановить 0 дорожку. И подобные программы, которые это делают?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Есть такое, одна из таких - FdFormat, но у меня есть и помощнее вещь FFormat. Если надо, скину.

----------


## orvman

FFormat - вот кажись это она и есть, размер там вообще мизерный

----------

